
A $10k Startup Retreat (Behind-The-scenes and Tell-All) - brennanm
https://hackernoon.com/why-and-how-our-startup-spends-10k-on-our-annual-retreat-d23aa28b6f1
======
scotsqueakscoot
Interesting! I love the idea of a company retreat, and this seems like an
awesome way to go about it. Kudos to you guys! Seems like a great company

~~~
brennanm
Thanks!

------
shannonmaloney5
Interesting read, thanks for sharing!

~~~
brennanm
Thanks!

